# Viber



## Nita

I have a Nokia phone and have installed viber which works occasionally but most of the time at home I get the message "There seems to be a problem connecting to Viber's service..check connection and try again. I have tried with wifi on and also with wifi off just using the phone data but it just doesn't want to work in my house even when sitting right next to the router. I went to my phone provider's store to get help and of course it worked perfectly there. Any suggestions?
Nita


----------

